# Capita Stairmaster Review Please



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

search. button. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

were do you search stuff? and why should i search that?


----------



## baldy (Nov 14, 2007)

wow

10chars


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

well give me a break. i just signed up today.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

good: lots of pop, sweet graphic (scaremaster), somewhat easy to butter
bad: extruded base, topsheet will scratch easy, my 152 (170 lbs) got a little chattery but i got it as a park only board


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Search for scaremaster, I have a lengthy review on one here. And they're the same board


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

search lol, just to really put it in your head. one of the top 5 most discussed boards on here. i have an extreme, its the same thing with a sintered base and a stronger topsheet, as well as sweeter graphics and limited edition. i absolutely love it though. for the 200 or so bucks they are going for they are amazing. the scaremaster is sickk

heres my full review with pics, check itttt
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/equipment-reviews/12992-capita-stairmaster-extreme.html


----------



## RoughedgesMR (Dec 31, 2008)

jmacphee9 said:


> search lol, just to really put it in your head. one of the top 5 most discussed boards on here. i have an extreme, its the same thing with a sintered base and a stronger topsheet, as well as sweeter graphics and limited edition. i absolutely love it though. for the 200 or so bucks they are going for they are amazing. the scaremaster is sickk
> 
> heres my full review with pics, check itttt
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/equipment-reviews/12992-capita-stairmaster-extreme.html


did you ride it yet. See what i am saying about the noise the base makes when not straight?


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

RoughedgesMR said:


> did you ride it yet. See what i am saying about the noise the base makes when not straight?


yea its really quiet though. it does make this one sound when im sliding really slowing on my edge that sounds like vinyl rubbing against something lol, kinda different. nothing wrong with it at all..

ive only rode it through end of season crud though, maybe the packed pow its louder?


----------

